# Possibly the dumbest question ever asked on LJs



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey everybody, I've got a dumb question for you. I buy a lot of my bowl blanks on ebay and sometimes the description says the wood has been "seasoned" for a year or so. My question is are they doing anything special to the wood or do they mean that it has just been drying out for a year. How do you "season" wood?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

it has just been drying out for a year


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Personally, I like to use a little salt, pepper, maybe a touch of garlic. Sorry, I couldn't resist. Ha







I have always heard that the only dumb question is the one that you don't ask. It just means that it has been allowed to dry for a period of time for the wood to stabilize.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if it were me i would ask the person your buying it from…some folks use a kiln for drying the wood or seasoning it as its also called…air drying is a great way to season the wood, but the use of a kiln in the process is also helpful…grizzman


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

They probably mean that they applied wax to the end grain so it won't check and crack while it dries.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I go to the "dump" where the tree guys haul their felled trees. Look for some nice, fresh stuff (mostly maple or sycamore in this area). Bring it home and cut it into blanks. Rough turn the blanks while they are wet/green. Pack them in the shavings from the turning process, wrap them in newspaper and store them in a paper grocery bag for about a year (mark the bag with the date they were packed). Usually they come out with little or no checking and best of all they're FREE!!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks folks. Lew, I too go to the dump with high hopes of scoring some good wood. I haven't gotten much there, but I did pick up some spalted river birch, and sycamore a few weeks ago.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

If they cut it in spring you have a spring board !
If cut in fall you have a fallout piece.
If cut in winter you have material for SNO BOARDS
If cut in summer …......
There you have it SEASONED LUMBER. LMAO
By the way. No such thing as a stupid question. Better to ask than Assume !


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

You learned sumthin'--therefore it is not a dumb question.

30 years from now somebody will ask that old man you see in the mirror when you shave every morning what seasoned wood is and you will know the answer.

That's what makes the world go round.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

How do you know so much about swallows?

Well, you have to know these things when you're a King, you know.

- Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Zeke, that ain't EVEN close to the dumbest question ever asked here, believe me.

lew, that's interesting. I've seen where people talk about the bag for turnings but never got around to asking what that meant. I've always used dry ("seasoned", I guess) wood for a turning. I don't have room for paper bags, so I guess I'll have to stick with the current formula.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry for you buddy but you got a bunch of dumb answers, mine and a couple more made sense sorry.
Did not know that some members would go to the trouble of giving you so dumb answers.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

What, GMman indignant again? Can you imagine?


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*"Sorry for you buddy but you got a bunch of dumb answers, mine and a couple more made sense sorry.
Did not know that some members would go to the trouble of giving you so dumb answers."*
.
Aww, its no big deal. I'm pretty open minded and have a good sense of humor. I've also been known to cut up and give silly replys on thread or two,(shhh, don't tell anybody)haha.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Seasoned is dried.. Hope the silver maple turned out well for ya!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*Tom,* that is kinda what I was thinking. You know how, after time some woods change color and look more rich? Well I thought this is what they meant by seasoned.
.
*Kyle,*Man it worked out great. I did use it a little too soon, but what can I say, when I cut it open and saw how awesome it is I couldn't help myself,haha. I also appreciate you filling the box up with that extra piece. I used the big block for a box for my girlfriend. It is Bloodwood and Maple. I do need to sand the Bloodwood down around the edges, where the Maple moved, but thats no big deal. That small block turned out to be the best looking bowl that I have turned on the lathe yet.


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

The only "dumb" question is the one left unasked. Ask, ask, ask and get answers, answers, answers.

When I started reading woodworking books I quickly realized I had to learn the language, pick up the jargon. In fact I had exactly the same question. In one book the writer talked about roughing the lumber, seasoning it for six months, turning it, seasoning it for six months, rough planing it, stacking it with planed stickers, seasoning it for three more months, turning it, seasoning it for three more months and then machining it into lumber for his purposes. At that point, I had always bought wood ready to use and had never given much thought to how it got from tree to nice handy dandy wood on the shelf.

Then, too, Raftermonkey, when you ask a question, you can bet there are others out there wondering the same thing.

Have a great one,

Russ


----------

